# citroen c1 EVie 'transplant' BMS



## Hippie Djohn (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Michael,

I guess you are familiar with the danish C1EV forum?

I can load the full standard Curtis software for you, but then all user defined I/O's will be reset.

Med venlig hilsen 
Rasmus


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey, thanks for answer

yes i know about the c1ev forum, and also tried for 9 month to get access, became member and mailed them several times. SO because of lack of support to this car (as you probably know John E do not make any services on EV's now) i decided to convert both curtis, zivan to standard, learn howto program vcl in curtis, because it looks easy, i am familiar with programming in c, c++,c#,JavaScript, php and more i general. Also, right now, i rip out the ECCplc BMS

I am not sure what 'user defined I/O's will be reset' exactly means? I still need a shutdown input to connect to the BMS. 

I tried to find a place to buy the curtis pc program, but never found it yet.

Do you have a c1 evie also?

mvh michael


----------



## Hippie Djohn (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes I know how hard it can be to reach the administrators of the C1EV forum.

You can use my profile if you want to read or post ?

The Curtis VCL tools are not available to the public.

'user defined I/O's will be reset' means that the I/O's can't be used for other purposes than specified in the manual.

All of the C1EV VCL code and settings will be lost !

You can call me and have a talk if you like... send your number in a PM.

I don't have a C1EV but I work with Curtis AC controllers.


----------

